# Old beam Sizes



## nperr (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am trying to get the properties for S9X21 and S15X35. Does anyone have an old AISC book with these properties? I need the Sx and the Ix.

Thanks.


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 31, 2008)

nperr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am trying to get the properties for S9X21 and S15X35. Does anyone have an old AISC book with these properties? I need the Sx and the Ix.
> 
> Thanks.


S9x21 Ix=84 in4 Sx=18.7 in3

S15x35 Ix=367.9 in4 Sx=49.0 in3

Source: AISC Rehabilitation and Retrofit Guide #15

With the S9x21, there were several different published values. They were all in the same ballpark, but I have given you the lowest values.

Keep in mind that with these historic sections the yield/ultimate strength values can be quite a bit different (lower) than what you see today.


----------



## nperr (Apr 1, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> S9x21 Ix=84 in4 Sx=18.7 in3
> S15x35 Ix=367.9 in4 Sx=49.0 in3
> 
> Source: AISC Rehabilitation and Retrofit Guide #15
> ...



Thanks!


----------

